# Shrimp turning white



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

What are your water parameters?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Darkblade48 said:


> What are your water parameters?




Kh 2-3 
Gh 8-9 
Ammonia 0 
Nitrite 0 
Nitrate 40-80ish 
Ph 6.8


----------



## BobbyS (Apr 10, 2016)

Those nitrates are high. Maybe time for a water change?


----------



## Mango (Dec 12, 2015)

If they are turning white, it's usually a bacterial infection.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

BobbyS said:


> Those nitrates are high. Maybe time for a water change?




Ya, I just did one. I hope it brings the nitrates down. And I hope that's the problem.












Mango said:


> If they are turning white, it's usually a bacterial infection.




How would I know and how would I treat it ?


----------



## blairck (Jan 12, 2016)

Paraguard. Relatively shrimp safe just acclimate kids over 3 days to be safe. 50% dose day 1, 75% day 2, then 100% day 3. 7 days at full dose or until clinicalate resolution.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

It's muscular necrosis, which can be caused by bacterial infections or unhealthy water parameters.
Database of shrimps diseases, symptons and treatments

What temperature do you keep the tank at? Higher temps can make shrimp more prone to infections.
Dwarf Shrimp Water Parameters ? DiscoBee
Note the water parameters for the yellow neos (red cherry) and CRS. TDS is important too.

Minocycline (found in Mardel Maracyn 2) is usually regarded as the best antibacterial for shrimp. Followed by Oxytetracycline, then Tetracycline.

How long have you had the yellows? I'm surprised the yellow Neos are dropping before the CRS are given the water parameters. Unless the yellow neos happen to be new imports.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

milky white stomach = pick out and toss. sorry to say but thats the way to save the rest of population

is that some sort of lobelia plant in last picture ?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

dzega said:


> milky white stomach = pick out and toss. sorry to say but thats the way to save the rest of population
> 
> is that some sort of lobelia plant in last picture ?




Yes it is. Lobelia cardinalis dwarf



WaterLife said:


> It's muscular necrosis, which can be caused by bacterial infections or unhealthy water parameters.
> 
> Database of shrimps diseases, symptons and treatments
> 
> ...




I've had these shrimp for about 6 months now. And the temp is around 74. I did a WC last night and I'll do another small one tomorrow.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm losing the battle. Everyday I find more dead ones


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

What med did you use?
Temperature?
Injecting co2?
Have enough water surface agitation?
Is there a lot of organic matter (uneaten food, mulm, etc) build up inside the tank?
Any chance some chemical got in the tank? (even by contamination from your hands)


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't used any meds, temp is around 70 and yes injecting co2 but very little. I have lots of agitation and the tank is pretty clean.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Might be a bacterial infection that needs to be treated to prevent more shrimp getting infected and dying. Use one of the meds I mentioned in post #8. They have all been noted to be invert safe (feel free to ask on a shrimp forum). Minocycline (found in Mardel Maracyn 2) would be the best of the three common tetracycline group.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Where can I find that ?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

WaterLife said:


> Might be a bacterial infection that needs to be treated to prevent more shrimp getting infected and dying. Use one of the meds I mentioned in post #8. They have all been noted to be invert safe (feel free to ask on a shrimp forum). Minocycline (found in Mardel Maracyn 2) would be the best of the three common tetracycline group.




Is this it ? 

Fritz Aquatics 8 Count Mardel Maracyn 2 Treats https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00OTH6EVY/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_yhqfxbG628JJ8


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah that's it. Pricey med, but is better than the rest. When you think about how much money it saves from saving shrimp lives, it may not seem as bad. I don't know if there is another cheaper product that uses Minocycline as it's active ingredient. BgAlsPets should have it cheaper than Amazon (but then there is shipping cost if you dont spend enough).


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

WaterLife said:


> Yeah that's it. Pricey med, but is better than the rest. When you think about how much money it saves from saving shrimp lives, it may not seem as bad. I don't know if there is another cheaper product that uses Minocycline as it's active ingredient. BgAlsPets should have it cheaper than Amazon (but then there is shipping cost if you dont spend enough).



The price doesn't bother me. I have some furan 2, would that help at all until I can get the other stuff ?


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Such a bummer, this happened to me once too. Throw them out as much as you can to save as many as possible. I found getting them with the cyphon is the easiest!


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Just placed my order. Should be here Thursday, hope I don't lose too many more. My colony was really starting to take off lol


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Furan 2 (Nitrofurazone) is deadly to inverts, so don't use it on the shrimp (can also melt plants).

I am not sure if the whole tank is contamined (which I think it is, so treat the whole tank, not in a quarantine), or if only directly ccontacted shrimp are infected.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

WaterLife said:


> Furan 2 (Nitrofurazone) is deadly to inverts, so don't use it on the shrimp (can also melt plants).
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if the whole tank is contamined (which I think it is, so treat the whole tank, not in a quarantine), or if only directly ccontacted shrimp are infected.




I just got the meds in. Do I dose the normal amount or half cause it's only shrimp ? 

Thanks


----------



## brook392 (Feb 6, 2016)

do You use cattapa (Almond leaves) in Your tank? the leaves release tannins, which are helpful with all fungi and bacterial problems


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

brook392 said:


> do You use cattapa (Almond leaves) in Your tank? the leaves release tannins, which are helpful with all fungi and bacterial problems




I'm all out at the moment, I haven't been able to get out an get some.


----------



## brook392 (Feb 6, 2016)

add some cattapa (dry almond leaves) to the tank, the leafes release tannins, which help with all kind of problems with bacteria, fungi etc.., it really works, it takes some time, but it works. 1-2 leaves per 10 gal would be ok


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Aceman said:


> I just got the meds in. Do I dose the normal amount or half cause it's only shrimp ?
> 
> Thanks


Can we get an update on the progress?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

HeavyUser said:


> Can we get an update on the progress?




Hi, sorry for the delay. I've been kinda busy. So I followed the instructions for the 5 days an then did a 25%WC. An to be honest I haven't really noticed much. I'll keep a closer eye on the tank an report back


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Still finding white shrimp and dead ones. That treatment didn't seem to work for me.


----------

